# Tonawanda NY plowing permit?



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone know if you have to provide proof of insurance to get a plowing permit in Tonawanda NY, do you have to have commercial plates to plow in NY?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You already have commercial plates if you have a truck. You only need a permit if you get caught! Give a call to the DPW today and ask ,


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, you dont need commercial plates if you have a truck that weighs less than 5000lbs or meets certain criteria defined by the DMV. The dealer put passenger plates on my truck. I will call the town clerk and ask today.

I think I am better off spending the 40.00 than risking the 250.00 fine


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What type of truck are those plates on?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What kind of truck is under 5k with a plow on?


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a 2005 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500. Unladen weight is is just over 4800lbs. However, according to the DMV it is possible to get non commercial plates for a pickup that is over 5000lbs also. When I bought the truck from the dodge dealer in Tonawanda the title clerk told me it would be cheaper to tranfser my existing registration to my truck than get new plates... 2 years ago, I did not care either way.

The plates are done by unladen weight, total vehicle weight loaded does not matter when getting plates.

The screwy part is commercials are now cheaper than passenger plates because the chik at the dealership told the dmv my truck weight 6300lbs.

My registration is up for renewal this month. I will probably just go change them to commercial anyway.

I called the Town Clerks office today. They said they need, 50.00, your registration, drivers license, proof of auto insurance, and the names of the streets you plow on... plate type does not matter.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The plates are done by unladen weight, total vehicle weight loaded does not matter when getting plates.

Tell that to the cop that writes the overweight ticket ($ 1/pound). I register all my trucks at max GVW. In addition over a certian weight (8000 ?), are emissions test exempt.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Let be more specific,

When getting passenger plates, it is calculated in NYS by the unladen weight.


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

*all my trucks have been registered passenger*

I am in Pembroke NY and I have registered all 4 of my trucks as passenger as per recommendation by DMV the trucks include:

93 GMC sierra 2500 2x4 reg cab

94 Dodge ram 1500 2x4 reg cab

98 Dodge ram 1500 4x4 reg cab

03 Dodge ram 1500 4x4 quad cab


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

Same as Amherst & most anywhere else. 

All you need to show them is your registration & PERSONAL auto policy to apply for a LICENSE/PERMIT for a BUSINESS to COMMERCIALLY plow.

Does that make any sense? 
Just proves our lawmakers are fools who only have these stupid rules for no other reason whatsoever except for pure profit.

The majority of the cops could care less if you have a permit or not. Just another reason to make a stop and check for other infractions when they get bored.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

The person issuing the permit probably has no clue what is involved in plowing. If it's like anything else the government does you are as likely to be turned down for no reason as you are to be issued the permit without the requisite paperwork. Its a reason to give someone in town a job and a reason to ask the state for money. 

Well I can't wait until the Nannys are giving me free health care!


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

tinffx;945602 said:


> The person issuing the permit probably has no clue what is involved in plowing. If it's like anything else the government does you are as likely to be turned down for no reason as you are to be issued the permit without the requisite paperwork. Its a reason to give someone in town a job and a reason to ask the state for money.
> 
> Well I can't wait until the Nannys are giving me free health care!


Actually the people who made the "law" were all elected!
The town board made the law, with the advice from the town attorneys.
In Amherst it's $15 for the permit, $250 fine or 15 days in jail or both for plowing w/o it.
In over 10yrs I haven't been asked once & I've plowed for town board members, cops & someone who works in the clerks office.
The town clerk takes the form, sends it to the board. Then it goes like this @ meeting; Board member: "Motion to approve all plowing permits for year", Member: "second", "motion approved" & you get it in the mail in a couple days.

Landscaping permits are the same way except you get them on the spot.

BTW: The snow plowing permits run from jan 1st - Dec 31st.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

Of course in the "city of buffalo";
You need a $52.50 license to conduct snow removal activities, remove or transport snow through or upon any street.
Violation for not having the license is only $52.50. Now if you have the license get it revoked (for some insane reason) you get stuck w/ a $1500 fine & up to 15days or both.

So you don't need the license unless you actually remove/transport or push snow snow on or across the actual streets? But it's illegal to push snow into or across the street.
If you have the license you can get fined $1500 but if you don't you can only get a $52.50 fine?

Now does that make any sense?



Landscapers have to remove all landscaping material and transport it to the city of buffalo composting facility (which dosn't exist). Your not allowed to leave it curbside, on town or private property, remove it from the bounds of the city, nor burn it. So what are you supposed to do when you can't have goats or beavers?


----------



## rayzor32 (Dec 11, 2009)

You probably need one in tonawanda but the only place I won't plow is amherst/williamsville, the cops there have nothing better to do. I plow mostly all city of buffalo and some cheektowaga, been to tonawanda and amherst once on per plow. Don't have any permits and I dont know anyone that does (other than the guys that plow amherst/williamsville/tonawanda, thats where the money is anyway..) Id stay outta hamburg too. Unless you get permits. And i have regular plates I transfered on my truck its 8600gvw too? I would figure commercial is more expensive?


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought my permit this year. Tonawanda is a 250.00 fine if no permit. 

I know a few people that plow in the town with no permit. They told me I was wasting my money to buy one because the town of Tonawanda does not check. The City of Tonawanda is different story.

I just know that if I did not get a permit I would probably be the only guy that season to get a ticket because that is how my luck goes.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Village of depew you have to send them proof of workers comp.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

nms0219;946623 said:


> Village of depew you have to send them proof of workers comp.


What if you have no employees?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depew should be making their one time ,lets look at permit night pretty soon.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Than you have to file for an exemption certificate with the state department of labor. Its a pain in the rear to say the least.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

GV should be soon I see that they want new bullet proof vests, Went out to bid monday. So ya i agree they will be looking for some money


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

TonawandaNY;946544 said:


> I bought my permit this year. Tonawanda is a 250.00 fine if no permit.
> 
> I know a few people that plow in the town with no permit. They told me I was wasting my money to buy one because the town of Tonawanda does not check. The City of Tonawanda is different story.
> 
> I just know that if I did not get a permit I would probably be the only guy that season to get a ticket because that is how my luck goes.


I got yelled at last year for no permit- I didn't realize you needed one.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Never bought one yet for any town.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I paid $15 per permit, per year, per truck for Amherst permits. I have 2 houses in Tonawanda, but they are both family members. Not going to bother with Ton permits.

I plow in Amherst/Williamsville and have never been pulled over or seen any plow trucks pulled over for permits. That being said, I'm sure I can expect some flashing lights in the rearview mirror next storm.


----------

